# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور >  >  xXتحدي الصورXx

## Habit Roman

صـــباح / مســــاءالفل والفراولهـ والكرز ..،،‘‘~


اللهــم صلِ علـــى محمـــد وآل محمـــد وعجـــل فرجهم ..،،‘‘/


عجبني هالموضوع في منتدى وحبيت أجيبه هنا حق حبايبي الأعضاء

فكرة الموضوع ..

يجي عضو ويطلب صورة ..

ويجي اللي بعده يحط الصورة المطلوبة ويطلب صورة ..:


مثلاً ..
نطلب صورة فراولهـ ..

يجي عضو.. يحط صورة فراولهـ






وهكذا..



والمشاركة تكون بالصور .. ليس عبارات شكر فقط ..!!



ابتدأ اني .. واطلب ..صورة ايس موكا من ستار بكسْ .. 

أنتظر تفاعلكم :bigsmile:

----------


## عنيده

__



_وايد حلووو ذقته بصراحه و طلع لذيذ وايد <<< اسوي دعايه ليه بعد .._ 


_اممممممممم ابس صوره ياهله حلوووه .._ 


_و يسلموو .._

----------


## عطور

اني ابي صورة انمي حزينة

----------


## عنيده

__



_ابي قلوب حمراء.._

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*ابي صورة مصحف*

----------


## مريم المقدسة



----------


## مريم المقدسة

ابغى صورة لخاتم عقيق يمانى

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

صورة مصحف ما يغلى على الغاليين غلاااتو 
اتفضلي هع 




واني ابي صورة شوي صعبه هع 
لانه تبووو تتحدووو صح ؟

امممممم




صورة ورقة من قصائد باسم الكربلائي المكتوبة هع  :bigsmile: 
انتظر الصورة

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

السموحة خيتو مريم المقدسة 
ما انتبهت للطلب هع هع 

اتفضلي الصورة 



والسموحة لانها صغيرة مررره 

وطلبي ما اتغير فوق هع هع 
ابيه يعني ابيه هههه

تحياتوووو

----------


## Habit Roman

هلا هلا والله يالله يالله أبغى تفاعل أكثر

عوامية صفوانية جبت لك بس مادري يفي بالغرض لو لا




وأنا أبغى فيلية من سبايسي " لازم تكون قرطاس سبايسي ميل موجودة على الفيلية " <<<< كذا نحاسة

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

[IMG]http://tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:e3elR_qV2Rf8sM:http://www.mcdonalds.nl/gfx_*******/McChicken_R.jpg[/IMG]

*ابغي صور الي الشيخ الاكرف*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*تسلمين حبيبتي* 
*عوامية صفوانية*
*هذا من ذوقيك حبيبتي*
*تحياااتي بعد الي أختي الغاليه*
*مريم المقدسه*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اشوي حصلتي الى حبة رمان الفيلية هههه فيي لعانه لانه ما عندي هع هع 

امممم
كمااان الصورة اللي طلبتيها ما تغلى على الغاليين 

اتفضلي 





وبالصراحة من كثرتهم احترت وين اختااار 
دعوااااتك

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

عفر انسيت ويش اطلب صورة هع هع 

امممممممم

ابى صورة الى صف من صفوف الحضانة خخخ 
متأثره قصدي مستعده للصياااح اهئ اهئ 
والله يعين 
دعواااتكم

----------


## Habit Roman

والله الله يعينك

لك الصورة عزيزتي

أبغى صورة أطول سيارة في العالم

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*تفضلي خيتووو يالغلا*
*هذا طلبك*
*اوكي يالغلا*
*أمممممممممممممم*
*متحيره البنت ويش تختار*
*اوكي خلاص ابغي صورة*
*بيت النبي محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر



----------


## عوامية صفوانية

مشكورين والله ما قصرتوااا 
حبة رمان 
عذاب المشاعر 

ماني ماني اتذكروني بالدوووام هئ هئ هذا اني اللي طلبته وسويت المناااحه هههه 
بس والله عجبوني على الاقل اخذ فكره حلوه هع هع 
اتفضلي خيتو عذاب المشاعر 
بيت الرسول محمد اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
والله يرزفنا زيارته في الدنيا وشفاعته في الأخره





اممممم


طلبي 

شيز كيك ( شكلي جعت عدل هههه ) 
تحياااااتووو

----------


## Habit Roman

هلا والله عوامية

تفضلي طلبك









" ممم عوامية صفوانية  جوعتينا"


أبغى صورة تيم القديم المطور إلى سفن آب خخخ

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

مشكورة خيتو حبة رمان جوعتيني عدل 

اي صح طلبك وصل اتوقعته صعب بس اتحديت قوقل وطلعه ليي هههه

اتفضلي 


طبعاً شفتيه بالوسط خخخ
وهذا بعد خخخ


واسمحي لي على الاغباااار ما نظفت الشاشه هع هع 

امممم طلبي 
صورة ملاس (مصاص ) حلاوة بكل اللغات ما ادري ويش اسموه هههههه

----------


## مريم المقدسة

ابغى صورة لمشهد الامام الحسين علية السلام 
روحى لة الفداء
واول واحد يجيب الصورة بدعى لة يزور الامام

----------


## المتحير

هذه الصورة




ابي صور القبة النبي وفيها الشخص الذي انحبس هناك بالقبة

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اتفضل اخوي 

هذا من تصويري الشخصي في مولد النبي محمد (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ) 1429 هـ



اتمنى يكون طلبك واااضح 


امممم اطلب 
صورة لضريح السيدة زينب ( عليها السلام ) 
والله يبلغنا الزيارة في الدنيا والشفاعة في الاخره
دعووااااتكم

----------


## مريم المقدسة

وهدى الصورة


ابغى صور لزيتون اخضر واسود
لانى اموت فى الزيتون

----------


## شموع حور

_هذا إلي لقيته_
_أبي صورة CD مكسور_

----------


## عذاب المشاعر



----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*اممممممممممممممممممم*
*ابي صورة بيت الله الحرام*
*وشكرااا*

----------


## المتحير

تفضل








ابي صورة لصفحة المنتدى الرئيسية

----------


## المتحير

طبعا شبكة الناصرة

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اتفضل اخوي 
الصورة الاولى عشااان اخونا ( القلب المكسور )  
 
والثانية ( فديتني اسمي فيها هههه مدااح نفسه .....  :wink:  ) 
 

اتمنى تعجبك الصورر  
واطلب من الي بعدي  
صورة ( مجموعة كتب ) 
تحياااااتوووو

----------


## شموع حور

__

_أبي صورة قبر النبي شعيب "عليه السلام"_

----------


## قمر دنياي

هذا هو طلبك يا شموع حور 


ابي صوره سماء 
جميييييييله

----------


## المتحير

اميا صورة

اممممممممممممممممممممممم


صور حصان اسود

----------


## اسيرة شوق

تفـضل

بـــــدي صـورة مدرسه 

هههه

تاثر

----------


## شمعة أمـل

وأني أبغا صورة ساعة .. ولازم تكون ماركتها فندي FENDI

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وهذا طلبش يا بنت اخوي



اني ابي صورة 
اممممممممممم
السيد القائد الله يحفظه

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

تفضلي خيتي الصوره
أممممممممممممم
ابغي صورة طائر الهدهد

----------


## عفاف الهدى

لحظه لحظه خيو عذاب
اني طلبت صورة القائد مو الشيرازي
ابي سورة القائد السيد علي الخامنائي الله يحفظه

----------


## Habit Roman

تفضلي أختي عفاف صورت السيد الله يحفظه




بالنسبة لاختى عذاب تفضلي الصورة





ممم أطلب صوره طبخه " هريسه" ماتوقع أحد مايعرفها<<<<< أفادي فيها ايهي ايهي وينش ياأمي

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*تفضل اخوي هذا الهريس الي طلبته*
*عليك بالعافيه*
*امممممممممممممم*
*بغيت صورة كبسه معروف عندكم ياأهل السعوديه بالكبسه اللذيذه*
*مسامحه خيتي على الخطأ*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## صفآء الروح

هذي صورة كبسة 

اني ابغى صورة لاب توب ويكون ماركته سوني ويكون لون وردي

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*هذا طلبك خيتي*
*امممممممممممم*
*ابغي صورة معدات مطبخ كامله*

----------


## صفآء الروح

وهذي صور معدات مطبخ اختي عذاب المشاعر  كاملة وباللون الوردي الي احبه هههههههه













واني ابغى صورة .......صورة شو ياربي محتارة
ابغى صورة المشرف العام شبكة الناصرة اذا كان هذا الطلب مو مخالف

----------


## Habit Roman

هلا والله باختي نهضه الاحساس



مادري تقصدي هالصورة او لا

ابغى صورة مجمع الظهران  خخخخخخخخخ نحاسه

----------


## شموع حور

_أبي صورةكهربا فاقعه أي منفجره_
_هههههههههههاااااااي_

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*هذا طلبك خيتي*
*امممممممممممم*
*بغيت صورة ضريح الامام الحسين عليه السلام*

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

أبي  صورة  عيون حزينة

----------


## king of love

أبي صورة أي شيء

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

*امممممم*

*اي شي ؟؟؟ * 
*اختيااار صعب* 

*بس حلو في الاختيار للطلب خخخ* 

*صورة سماااء مغيمه من تصويري* 
**

*ابي صورة باقة ورد حلوه*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*هذا طلبك خيتي*
*امممممممم*
*بغيت صورة طقم الماس*

----------


## صفآء الروح

وهذي الصورة اختي عذاب المشاعر
وهذا اغلى واجمل الماس في العالم  
 

 


اني ابغى صورة ربيان نسمة وياه عصير سان توب هههههههههه

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

*اهلين خيتو نهضة احساس* 

*اتفضلي* 

*النسمه* 

**

*وهذا السن توب* 

**


*ولا تنسي تعزميني عليهم هههه* 

*اممممم*
*طلبي ابى رمانه حلوووه* 

*دعواااتكم*

----------


## شموع حور

_أبي صورة_
_كاب أحمر_

----------


## Habit Roman

هلا أخوي شموع تفضل




أبغى كيكة الكرمله من سعد الدين

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*هذا طلبك خيتي تفضلي*
*اممممممممم*
*بغيت صورة سوبر ماركت*

----------


## شموع حور

_أبي صورة كوب فيه صورة أرنب_

----------


## عفاف الهدى

طلبش صعب
بحثت ولم اجد
ننتظر من يجيب الطلب

----------


## شموع حور

_>>>>وهذا الكوب<<<<_

_...طيب..._
_ أبي أحلى صوره بجهازك؟_

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

احلى صوره بجهاااازي 
بل واااايد 
بس هذي بعد حلوه وايد وعاجبتني خخخخ




ابى صووره سياره همر خخخخ << ...  ويش جاب لجاااب هع هع

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هذا طلبش

اني ابي صورة 

دوخله

----------


## شموع حور

_أبي صورة ريال من زمن الملك فيصل؟_

----------


## صفآء الروح

هذي صورة الريال زمن الملك فيصل

وهذي الصورة النقود زمن الملك فيصل

وهذي بعد صورة النقود زمن الملك خالد وعليها صورة الملك فيصل


اني ابغى صورة حجر فيروز

----------


## شموع حور

_أبي صورة خفاش؟_

----------


## khozam

ابي صورة للسيد حسن نصر الله

( نصره الله وحفظهه من  اعدائه )

تحياتي

----------


## شموع حور

*أبي صورة السيد محمد تقي المدرسي"حفظه الله"؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

خيو شموع 
ما جبت صورة دوخله 
الشاطر الي بجيب دوخله 
راح اعطيه تقييم بعد

----------


## المتحير

صورة سيد حسن حفظه الله في حفل تحرير سمير اللقنطار

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

*هذا طلبش خيتو عفاف الهدى* 
*وان شاء الله ما تكون ممنوعه من قوانين المنتدى لانه فيها صور اطفال سنابس على ما اعتقد* 
*بس ذكرتينا بالماضي والحين احنا خساره ما انسوي هالحركاات * 
*وانتو عليكم بالعافية* 
*اتفضلي الصووور* 

**

**

**&*&**
*اما طلب اخوي شموع حوور* 
*صورة السيد محمد تقي المدرسي*

** 


*اتمنى تعجبكم الصور* 
*والسموحه* 


*اما طلبي* 
*ابى صورة الامام الخميني روح الله ( قدس سره )* 
*تحياااااتوووو*

----------


## khozam

ابي صورة مقام النبي ابراهيم عليه السلام

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عوامية احلى وحده انتين
واحلى صور من سنابسنا الغالي
وليش ما تسوو هالحركات يلا ازرعي الش دوخله وشرفينا في مهرجان الدوخلة بالعيد الجاي 
والش تقييم غناتي

----------


## Habit Roman

ابغى صورة جاك بور" 24"

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

بصراحة اني ما اعرفه 
بس يمكن هذا طلبش هع هع





ابى صورة تربة ومسباح

----------


## صفآء الروح

هذي صورة تربة الأمام الحسين والي صارت فيها المعجزة وطلعت صورة الإمام الحسين فيها

وهذا المسباح

اني ابغى صورة كتاب مفاتيح الجنان

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## عفاف الهدى

اما اني ابي صورة 
توأم بنات  حلوين
وندعي للي يبي الذرية انو يرزق بها يا رب

----------


## khozam

هذا غلاف كتاب مفاتيح الجنان



ابي صورة مقام السيدة خولة بنت الامام الحسين عليهم السلام

تحياتي 

بالتوفيق

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## عفاف الهدى

ابي صورة توأم بنات

----------


## شموع حور

_أبي صورة كوره؟_

----------


## عفاف الهدى

والحين ابي صورة توأم بنات

----------


## فرح

امممم اول مره اشااارك هووون  :embarrest: ..
عجبتني الفكره رووووعه ..
عفوووف وهذه صورة تؤام انشاءالله تعجبك ..


انا اريد صورة مشهدابا الفضل العباس عليه السلام 
رزقنا الله واياكم في الدنيا زيارتهم وفي الاخره شفاعتهم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يسلموا فروحه
وهادي الصوره بالذات احبها واجد ومحتفظه بها كمان
لأن هادولين يذكروني ببناتي الي ما جبتهم الى الحين 
ها ها ها 

وهذا طلبش

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ابي صورة مرقد الحر الرياحي

----------


## فرح

غااالي والطلب مجاانا :embarrest:  هههههه
تفضلي ..

 







انشاء الله اكون كفيت ووفيت :wink:  هههه
انا اريد صوووره حديقه مليئه بالزهووور
 >> ايران <<

----------


## khozam

ابي صورة مرقد الامام الخميني قدس سره

بالتوفيق

----------


## المتحير

ابي صورة مرقد الامام الرضه من الداخل

----------


## khozam

هذه صور الامام الرضا عليه السلام

من احد مواضيعي





ابي صورة شعار شبكة الناصرة

تحياتي

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اطلب صورة من الالعاب القديمه

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*تفضلي خيتي طلبش*
*بغيت صورة شاشه تلفزيون اكبر حجم*

----------


## شموع حور

_أبي صورة علبة ألوآن؟_

----------


## مريم المقدسة

ابى صورة لجزر الكنارى

----------


## صفآء الروح

هذي الصور لجزر الكناري
 

 
 
 
 
 
 
 
انا ابغى صورة كتاب رياضيات

----------


## شموع حور

_أبي صورة كآسة شاي؟_

----------


## فرح

اتفضل خيووو طلبك ..

هذه صور للشاي المغربي 




اريد صورة طفله في الملاهي ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ان شاء الله هذا طلبش

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ابي صورة ربيان نسمه

----------


## اسيرة شوق

وهذا نسمه <<< ماأحبه (:

[IMG]http://ran321.***********/DSC03504.jpg[/IMG]


امممم

بدي صور كيبورد

----------


## المتحير

صورة السيد حسن في حفل تخريج سمير القنطار حفظه الله

----------


## khozam

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم بارك لهم في انتصرهم هذا وانصرهم بحق محمد وآل محمد على أعدائهم 
واجعل ايامهم القادمة من انتصار الى انتصار 
 

 

 
ابي صورة الصدر الاول

----------


## المتحير

ابي صورة الامام السد موسى الصدر

----------


## khozam

ابي صورة السيد عباس الموسوي

----------


## المتحير

صورة السيد محمد الشيرازي

----------


## khozam

ابي صورة الشهيد دستغيب

----------


## المتحير

صورة الشهيد عماد مغنية

----------


## khozam

ابي صورة السيد ابو القاسم الخوئي قدس سره

----------


## المتحير

صورة السيد المرجع علي السستاني (حفظه الله)

----------


## مريم المقدسة

اتنمى يكون هدا طلبك
ابى صور لدكتور الشيخ احمد الوائلى قدس اللة سرة الشريف

----------


## نبض الحياه

اتمنى تنال على اعجابكم

----------


## المتحير

صورة الشيخ حسين الاكرف

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*بغيت صورة مصحف*

----------


## صفآء الروح

هذي الصورة 

ابغي صورة كتاب ضياء الصالحين

----------


## شموع حور

_أبي صورة قمر؟_

----------


## صفآء الروح

هذي صورة القمر



ابغى صورة الشيخ عبد الحميد المهاجر

----------


## شموع حور

_أبي صورة سيكل بـ 3 كفرات؟_

----------


## المتحير

ما شفت

ابي صورة باسم الكربلائي

----------


## المتحير

اذا ما كان فيه مشكلة

----------


## المتحير

ونسيت ما اقول لصاحب الموضوع يسلمو وما تقصرو

----------


## صفآء الروح

هذي صورة السيكل وهو سيكل عائلي ههههههههههههههه

وهذي صورة باسم الكربلائي مع الشيخ حسين الأكرف
  
 
اني ابغى صورة الرادود ابا ذر الحلواجي

----------


## المتحير

الى بعدي يجيب اي صورة

----------


## khozam

عجبني منظر غروب شمس على البحر وحبيت احط الصورة


ابي صورة طاووس

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

[IMG]http://tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:NJS6LOphgJrlQM:http://islandtidings.com/WordPress/wp-*******/uploads/2007/09/peacock-display001.jpg[/IMG]



*تفضل اخوي طلبك*
*بغيت اي صوره على روقكم حلوه*

----------


## شموع حور

_أبي صورة ورده زرقه؟_

----------


## صفآء الروح

هذي صورة الوردة 

ابغى صورة فستان سهرة ويكون القماش من دانتيل

----------


## Habit Roman

تفضل أختي نهضة الفستان مع أنه قبيح شوي



وهذا الثاني




أبغى صورة حفاضات بامبرز للأطفال خخخخخخخخخ

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## عفاف الهدى

صورة سماحة السيد رشيد الحسيني حفظه الله

----------


## فرح

انشاء الله هذا طلبك عفاافووو
وانا اريد صورة ..سيد علي الخامنئي ..دام ظله

----------


## المتحير



----------


## Habit Roman

المتحير أخوي ماطلبت شنو تبغى

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اني راح اطلب بدله لانه تأخر 

ابي صورة mb3

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

[IMG]http://animehome.***********/MBC3.jpg[/IMG]






*تفضلي خيتي*
*بس ما ادري هذا طلبك او لا* 
*بغيت اي صور على دوقكم*

----------


## Habit Roman

ابغى صورة فله حلم كل فتاة عربية

----------


## Habit Roman

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
أختي عذاب جابت ام بي سي انا بعد اول شيء حسبتها ام بي سي 3 بس ويوم حطيت الصورة اكتشفت انها ام بي 3

تحصل في احسن العائلات

----------


## Habit Roman

عجبتني هذي الصورة وقلت خليني أحطها لعذاب

----------


## بائعة الورد

عجبني الموضوع وحبيت أن أشارك فيه بطلب صورة 
قطة ترضع عيالها وسامحوني على الطلب بس 
مشتهيه أشوفها يالله من يتحدى ويجيبها
أحلى سلام

----------


## Habit Roman

هلا بك بائعة الورد بالتحدي 
وانا قبلت التحدي وجبت لك الصورة




والحين انا ابغى صورة تلفون اثري

----------


## LUCKY

و هذة صوره تلفون قديم 

اللي بعي يجيب صوره مشهد السيده زينب عليها السلام في سوريا

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وهذا طلبك 
 [IMG]http://amiratulm3any.***********/photos/626157_l.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## عفاف الهدى

طيب اني ابي صورة مشهد السيدة رقيه عليها السلام

----------


## LUCKY

ما طلععت عندي الصوره

----------


## عفاف الهدى

لحظه بارد احملها من جديد

----------


## عفاف الهدى

[IMG]http://tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:hZSP_xCmbZ12UM:http://amiratulm3any.***********/photos/626157_l.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ان شاء الله تضبط الحين

----------


## Habit Roman

أختي عفاف ماطلعت الصورة 

انا راح احطها صورة المرقد الزينبي

----------


## Habit Roman

مرقد السيدة رقية










ابغى ممم شطلب 
ممممم       شمعة على شكل تلفون خخ

----------


## بائعة الورد

مشكورة أختي على الصورة بس كرهتيني في القطاوه 
وشكبرهم ويرضعون من امهم وجع متى تفطمهم 
وش خلوا للبزارين
أحلى سلام

----------


## Habit Roman

هلا باختي بائعة الورد
عاد اسمحي لي خخخ هذا الي شفته

وينهم المتحديين ماحد جاء شرف ولا ستمليتوا خلاص؟

----------


## صفآء الروح

هلا اختي Habit Roman 
بصراحة ما ستملينا بس ما شفنا شموع على شكل هاتف
هذا طلب مو موجود كان بتخترعي لينا صورة
غيري الطلب و احنا حاضرين
دمتي بخير

----------


## Habit Roman

هههههههههههههههههههههه
نهضة إحساس ولايهمك اذا صار عندي شكل تلفون اصنع لك شمعه 

ممم طيب ابي اي صورة شمعه على شكل بيض <<<<<<<< واذا مالقيتو روحوا موضوعي إشكال شموع وبتلاقون 

تحياتي

----------


## صفآء الروح

اهلين اختي حبة رمان
جبت لك الصورة
بس ملطوشة من احد مواضيعك

اني ابغى صورة ........
صورة الرادود جعفر الدرازي وشكرا

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

هذا طلبك خيتو نهضه احساس 


وطلبي امممممم
طفل أو طفله حسينيه

----------


## sh0osh0o

*


طلبي صوره قديمه للشيخ حسين الاكرف*

----------


## فرح

*هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 640x480 .
آية الله العُظمى الشيخ محمد أمين زين الدين مع سماحة الشيخ حسين الأكرف في مجلسه*
انشاء الله هذه تكون طلبك 
انا اريد صوره لقمر بني الهاشم العباس عليه السلام

----------


## khozam

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد 

 السلام عليك يا قمر بني هاشم

 السلام عليك ايها الطاهر ابا الفضل

السلام عليك ياساقي عطاشا كربلا


ابي صورة المسجد الاقصى

----------


## فرح

انشاء الله خيوو الحبيب44
هذا هو طلبك ،،


اريد صوووره طفله ملامحها بين الفرح والحزن ،،

----------


## جنون الذكريات

http://www./files/arb-up-2008-6/SyW43586.jpg


ابي صور حرف E و B بالانجليزي

----------


## Habit Roman

هذا حرف E



وهذا B

 

حاولت اشوفك لك مجموعين بس مالقيت

ابغى صورت مهند لابس شماغ مع اني ماحبه خخخ مادري ليش ميتين البنات عليه

----------


## صفآء الروح

هذا صورة مهند بالشماغ

8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8


ههههههههههههههههههههه
امزح هاذي الصورة بس ما في فرق عنها



اني ابغى صورة مكواة

----------


## اول دمعة

هذي صورة مكواة قديم


وهذا المكواة الجديد



ارجو ان تعجبكم صورة المكواة 
واني ابغى صورة تلفزيون قديم

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*تفضلي هذا طلبك*
*امممممممممممم*
*بغيت صورة تلفون n95*

----------


## صفآء الروح

هذي صور جوال n95






اني ابغى صورة *سماعات كمبيوتر*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

تفضلي خيتو نهضة احساس 





وطلبي 
           ابي خلفية طفوليه حليوه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ابي صورة 
فله

----------


## شموع حور

_أبي صورة الإمآم الرضا "عليه السلآم"_

----------


## جنون الذكريات

> هذا حرف e
> 
> 
> 
> وهذا b
> 
>  
> 
> حاولت اشوفك لك مجموعين بس مالقيت
> ...



 


مشكوووووورة اختي والله يعطيك العافية

----------


## جنون الذكريات

ابغى صورة 

اممممممممم


ابغى صورة بنت تبكي حزينة

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اني ابى صورة قدو خخخ

----------


## فرح

انشاء الله يكون هذا طلبك بس لاتجربيه ههه


 انا اريد صوووورة بنت صغنووونه وجالسه عند البحر تلعب هههه

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*تفضلي حيتي طلبك وصل*
*اممممممممممم*
*بغيت صورة بيت النحل*

----------


## صفآء الروح

هذي صورة خلية النحل خيتو عذاب المشاعر


اني ابغى صورة ساعة حائط

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*تفضلي خيتي طلبك وصل*
*اممممممممممم*
*بغيت صورة مشهد العباس عليه السلام*

----------


## جنون الذكريات

> اني ابى صورة قدو خخخ



 


مشكووورة خيتي عل الصور الحلوه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وهذا مرقد العباس عليه السلام

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بغيت صورة باص السفر ( الكرنك)
الله يرزقنا وياكم زيارة المراقد الشريفه

----------


## Habit Roman

هذا طلبك وصل خيه



 
ابغى صورة ماروكوا

----------


## نبض الحياه

اتمنى ينال على اعجابكم

----------


## مضراوي

اختي اطلبي صووره؟؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اني ابي عصير a b c

----------


## Habit Roman

تفضلي غاليتي










أبغى ممم جبل الخضر في قم المقدسة

----------


## مريم المقدسة

هدا طلبك وصل اتفضلى



ابغى صورة اسكريم سيارات ولونة وردى

----------


## قلب طفله

وهذآ إلي لقيته

أبي صورة أنمي حزينة

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## عفاف الهدى

ابي صورة طوق

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

تفضلي خيتو عفاف الهدى






ولكن السموحه خيتو لانهم مت عجبوني بس هذولا اللي اقبتهم خخخ

واني اطلب صورة علبة كلينكس خخخ

----------


## شموع حور

_أبي صوره جورجي_

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## عفاف الهدى

ابي صورة باب قديم

----------


## فرح

عفااافوو تفضلي انشاء هذا هو طلبك
 
وانا طلبي صوورة رجال يصيد سمك  :toung:  :wink: هههههه من حبك لسمك خخخخخ :embarrest:

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## عفاف الهدى

اني ابي صورة سيارة تفحط

----------


## Habit Roman



----------


## Habit Roman

ابي صورة ممممم محادثة ماسنجر

----------


## شموع حور

_أبي صورة أسد نايم؟_

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## عفاف الهدى

ابي صورة مرأة محجبة

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*تفضلي خيتي طلبش*
*اممممممممممم*
*بغيت صورة قمر*

----------


## مريم المقدسة

طلبش وصل قمر هلال وكامل
ابغى صورة نجوم

----------


## شموع حور

_أبي صورة طاووس؟_

----------


## صفآء الروح

صورة الطاووس  
  
 
اني ابغى صورة بيت قديم

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

ابى صورة فانوووس

----------


## صفآء الروح

اني ابغى صورة سيارة مكسرة

----------


## مريم المقدسة

ابغى صورةلنهر الفرات

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## عفاف الهدى

ابي صورة طفل عليه شماغ وعامل شخصية

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

تفضلي خيتو عفاف الهدى 



ابى صورة طفله عليها بخنق

----------


## Habit Roman

أبي صورة الناصفة في البلد

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

تفضلي حبة رمان 
وهذي الصورة من ناصفه بلدنا صفوى 
<< اممم بوابة بيتنا قصدي اخوي اللي قايم بها احم احم


طبعاً الميكي موس هذا اخوي << يا حبي للفضايح خخخ 
بس البنوتاااات ما اعرفهم شافوي اخوي وقالوا يبووو يصورو ويااه هع هع 

امممممم طلبي الحين 
امبى صورة طوووف ( جدار ) خخخ

----------


## عفاف الهدى

جبت لش صورة جدار الروضه 
احلى جدار

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ابي صورة بسكوت ابو المربعات

----------


## Habit Roman

تفضلي أختي عفاف




مممم أبي صورة مم شنو ياربي <<<<<<<<< بصير نحيسه وبطلب طلب تعجيزي خخخخ

هعهعهعهع أبغى صورة مطعم الفنار إلى في شارع المطاعم في القطيف :wink:  :wink:  :wink:

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

لا حرااام عليش طلب صعب هههه غيريه
لااا اطلب شي اصعب << يا زعم اهدد خخخ
اني بطلب جدار للتصميم وخيه عفاف جابت لي جدار الروضه المباركه

----------


## Habit Roman

أختي عواميه طلعت مو قد التحدي 
مشكور لاتجيبه انا أحطه واطلب غيره خخخخ




ممم ويش اطلب  :wink:  :wink:  صعب لو  :no: <<<< بتشتغل لطرقات خخخ :seif:  :seif: 

خلاص ولا يهمكم ابغى صورة نقار الخشب عاد هذا سهل لاحد يقول صعب<< ترى انتف شعري :angry:  :angry:

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## عفاف الهدى

ابي صورة المناهل 
الي كنا انشاهده وحنا اصغار

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

تفضلي خيتو عفاف الهدى 







اطلب صورة اقدم شي تحتفظي به خخخ صعب مووو

----------


## Habit Roman



----------


## Habit Roman

أبغى صورت نعمان إلى في افتح يسمسم

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

تفضلي خيتو حبة رمان 


امبى صورة سيكل خخخ

----------


## شفايف وردية



----------


## شفايف وردية

ابي صورة سنندر 
 (انبوبة غاز)

----------


## صفآء الروح

انا ابغى صورة استشوار ( مجفف شعر)

----------


## مريم المقدسة

ابغى صورة هايدى مع جدها

----------


## فرح

انشاء الله هذا طلبك 


انا اريد صووورة شوكولاته جالكسي  :toung:

----------


## شموع حور

_أبي صورة خبز بر؟_

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## عفاف الهدى

ابي صورة بطاقة طفل في الروضة

----------


## Habit Roman

تفضلي اختي عفاف هذي صورت اطفال عليهم بطايقهم في الروضة

----------


## Habit Roman

أبغى صورت طفل يشرب حليب

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

أبي صورة لحرم الامام الرضا (ع)

----------


## Habit Roman

هذا الامام الخامنئي




وهذي صورة قديمة

----------


## Habit Roman

ابي صورة ممم الشيخ عبدالحميد المهاجر لوحده وصورة مع باسم الكربلائي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مع بعض مالقيت

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ابي صورة 
عبادة شمس

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

تفضلي خيتو هذا طلبش 

اطلب صورة سجاده صلاة

----------


## الــــنـــاري

*
هذا طلبك خيتو



امم ابيغي وصورة طفل يركب نخلة 
<< بسيطة صح يلا لازم تجيبها
هذا اول طلب لي


*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ان شاء الله تعجبك

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ابي صـــــــــــــــــــــورة 

عصفور

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

تفضلي خيتو عفاف الهدى 




طيب اطلب اقدم توقيع حطاه له بالمنتدى للي يرد بعدي ^_^

----------


## Habit Roman



----------


## Habit Roman

اطلب صورة ممم مسجد جمكران

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## عفاف الهدى

ابي صورة اوزار 
ها ها

----------


## Habit Roman

أختي عفاف بصراحة طلبش صعب تعبت وأنا أدور مالقيت 
ياريت لو تغيرنه

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اني اطلب صورة من متحف البحرين خخخ

----------


## صفآء الروح

هذي صور من متحف البحرين


 
 
 
 
 
اني ابغى صورة دفاية ( تحميس الى البرد) هههههه

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

تفضلي خيتو الدفايه عشان تدفي عدل هههه

بغيت احط لش صورة دفايه اني مصورتنها بس ما ادري في اي سي دي 
<< فصيحه حلوه هههه خخخخ

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عوامية ما طلبت 
وطلبي السابق اتكنسل 
راح احط طلب جديد
بعد اذنكم
ابي صورة 
انعال زنوبه
ان شاء الله مو صعب

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اذا طلبي صعب غيروه
عادي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

طيب ابي صورة زيوي ( صرصور )

----------


## مريم المقدسة



----------


## مريم المقدسة

بغيت صور لكل حيوانات الغابة
بتشرط

----------


## Habit Roman



----------


## Habit Roman

أبغى صورة مممم عربة أطفال

----------


## الأمل الوردي



----------


## الأمل الوردي

ابي صوره كتاب شرح ابن عقيل

----------


## دموع الاكرف.

طيب 

ابي صورة الشيخ حسين الأكرف وهو يشرب شاي 

 :wink: 

دورو لها ترى موجودة في النت


لا يدوخ راسكم :wacko:

----------


## Habit Roman



----------


## Habit Roman

أبغى صورة برناد

----------


## Habit Roman

؟؟؟؟؟؟
وينكم لهدرجة طلبي صعب
 :blink:  :blink:

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اممممم
بصراحه ما اعرفت شنو المقصووود ( برناد )  :huuh: 
وبحثت ولا طلع ليي شي محرز خخخ
وثانياً لانه صار الموضوع في الصفحة الثانية وانسينااا الموضوع والسموحة هع هع 
تقبلي روري غناتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

واني كمان ما اعرف من هو برناد 
لو يتغير الطلب افضل

----------


## الأمل الوردي

ماحد جاب لي صوره كتاب شرح ابن عقيل

----------


## Habit Roman



----------


## Habit Roman

أني قصدي برناد بالكراتين برناد

----------


## Habit Roman

المهم ابغى صورة السيد كمال

----------


## عفاف الهدى

صورة السيد كمال الحيدري

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ابي صورة 

امممممممممم

سرير

----------


## فرح

اممم غااليتي هذا طلبك


اريد صوووره الحجاج يطوفون ..تحسييييييييييره  :embarrest:

----------


## Habit Roman



----------


## Habit Roman

ممممممممممم أبغى صورة شنو ياربي شنو
مودم انترنت

----------


## صفآء الروح

هاذي صورة مودم انترنت

ابغى صورة هارد ديسك خارجي

----------


## أبو سلطان

*و هذا الهارد دسك الخارجي:*
** 
*لكن لا أحد يعتبره دعاية* 

*و أنا أريد وردة محمدية* 
*و شكرا*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما حصلت الا هادي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ابي صورة معرس

----------


## مريم المقدسة

ابغى صورة طفل يقراء قران

----------


## Habit Roman

أعذريني هذا إلى لقيته

----------


## Habit Roman

أبغى صورة جالكسي الجديد

----------


## Habit Roman

الظاهر الموضوع من يصير في الصفحة الثانية ينسي

----------


## صفآء الروح

*لا خيتي مو كذا*
*بس اني دورت صورة جالكسي ماشفت*
*لو تغيرتي الطلب يكون افضل*
*مع خالص التحاياا*
*دمتي بخيرر*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اتفضلي حبه رمان


هذا اللي حصلته هع

ابى صوره 
سمبووس خخخ

----------


## عطور

ادري ان هذه المرة التانية
بس يلا ابي انمي متحركة

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## عفاف الهدى

ابي صورة دفتر

----------


## Habit Roman



----------


## Habit Roman

ابي صورة فراشة زرقاء

----------


## سجينة الآهات

أتمنى تعجبك ,,

يسلموو عالموضوع الممتع 

أبي صـورة قارورة مااي نوفا << أم النحااسة 

خخخ تحياتي

----------


## Habit Roman



----------


## Habit Roman

ابي صورة لوحة شارع

----------


## فروشه

امممممممممممم
ابي صورة كوبه للحليب
تحيااااااااااااااتي

----------


## Habit Roman



----------


## Habit Roman

ابغى صورة صابونة لايفبوي

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

وووووه وحشنيي هالمووضوع   :in_love: 
اسمحي لي حبة رمان  :embarrest: 

واتفضلي طلبش غاليه  :bigsmile: 



اني اطلب صورة سفينه نصها على البحر ونصها الثاني ع الرمل << ام النحاسه هع

----------


## مريم المقدسة

تفضلى هدا لى حصلتة انا شاء يكون على طلبلك


ابغى تلفزيون قديم واهو يعرض افتح ياسمسم
هدا اصعب مو
هههههههههههه

----------


## Habit Roman

الطلب مررررررررررررة صعب مريوم

----------


## Habit Roman

لا إله إلا الله 
صار الموضوع في الصفحة العشرين

 :sad2:  :sad2:  :sad2:  :sad2:  :sad2:  :sad2:

----------


## Habit Roman

*حبيت أذكركم في الموضوع  خخخ*
*من زمان عنه*

*اتمنى يرد فيه التفاعل مرة ثانية*

*يالله عطوني صورة* 
*كرة سلة* 

*سي يؤؤؤ*

----------

